# Newbie Airbrush Help



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

I decided I was going to try making some walleye harnesses over the winter. Then, I thought I can paint blades myself, maybe save some money on the custom-painted ones in the stores.

My thoughts were that I would need paint for a basecoat (probably white, fluorescent green, and flourescent orange). Then, I would need the transparent-type paints for finishing, in red, green, yellow, and then some silver, gold, and black.

What paints should I use? I also planned on clear-coat, but see that some just finish with Devcon 30-minute epoxy.

A little help on paint purchase would be appreciated.


I've already read the Airbrush 101 sticky, but do not understand what paints to get for starting out.

thanks


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

White is the best basecoatalthough depending on the pattern you may not want too but to cover silver, gold and copper blades it's best, you don't need to use an airbrush to lay this down you can buy rattle can spray, fusion by krylon works well, it's super fast to white out a pile of blades in a hurry, much quicker than the airbrush. For paint createx is what you need, 1.77 per color per bottle available at Pat Catan's. D2T will work just fine. Make sure your paint is 100% completely dry before applying though, use the search or tips at the top to figure out how to mix and apply the epoxy it's easy.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

You can also use powder paint and the Devcon 2 Ton. Works really well.


----------

